
Writing software is hard - activatedgeek
https://m.signalvnoise.com/writing-software-is-hard-388d5e982ad9#.nm9ek5de1
======
vonnik
Posted previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266506)

------
yarou
I'd amend the title to read "writing _maintainable_ software is hard."

I currently work on a codebase, primarily written in C++ targeting embedded.
There's an overwhelming amount of technical debt. There are literally comments
in certain critical methods saying "//DO NOT MODIFY", because nobody knows
what the method _actually_ does. Don't get me started on the maintainability
headaches involved with the massive amount of inline ASM.

I have extremely intelligent people on my team. PhDs and patent holders. It
becomes problematic when someone who's an expert in MATLAB attempts to
translate her code into C++.

Keep in mind, this codebase is used by millions of people across the globe.

/rant

------
Bahamut
If it was easy, we probably wouldn't be making so much money :)

